# Three Creeks Plantation



## Hawg Daddy (Dec 8, 2007)

(SORRY FOR THE DELAY BUT WE'RE READY NOW 5-6 OPENINGS)Is looking for 15 members(total # of  members is "15") to join our club it's around 2700 acres in WEBSTER CO. 800 of it is hard woods and river bottoms there is 25 food plots and feeders on them all when seasons out.We are in the beginning stages of this I know it will be 8 points or better(will post pics on the web site of the trail cam bucks and the ones taking to date as soon as it's up and running) and around 2-3 does each or more.There is a 2400 sq. ft. house that will be camp we are going to have dove shoots and  by next year quial hunts and looking into (pheasant tower hunts) also just seen 3 hogs so it might have hogs by next year)it will be a family club the dues are going to be..... $2500...... for deer only and we'll also have turkey memberships also .....$1000 ...... WE ARE READY TO SHOW THE LAND  PM  ME AND WE'LL SET A TIME DUES WILL BE DUE JUNE 1ST. FOR DEER.... TURKEY DUES MUST BE PAID BEFORE SEASON STARTS.......


----------



## bthomas (Dec 15, 2007)

*Where is your lease located?*

Thanks


----------



## Hawg Daddy (Dec 18, 2007)

The 400 extra ac. tract is up for sale now.


----------



## Captfishnchip (Dec 18, 2007)

Iam new to forum and have not figured out PM but please send me location and any important info.  Disregard location missed Webster County the first time I read post but do you know how far mileage or time wise it is from Jacksonville fl. ? Is there any plans to tour property in near future?


----------



## sghoghunter (Dec 19, 2007)

The water seems to be way too deep for us and I think most folks on here.


----------



## Hawg Daddy (Dec 20, 2007)

So far so good half the openings are filled.Out of 14,000 members there must be 10 that are looking for a club that don't have 20 members on 100 acres.


----------



## Cane_Creek (Dec 20, 2007)

What about turkey rights?


----------



## jimbob86 (Dec 28, 2007)

so is it 3500$ a year for the family?? what is considered in the family if this is so?


----------



## Hawg Daddy (Dec 29, 2007)

jimbo that is for the family like i've been telling everybody if you have 3-4 or more kids fine but only 2 can hunt at a time a member and one other family member can hunt at a time .If you had you and 2 hunting kids one would have to hunt in the morning hunt and the other in the afternoon but we will have a few youth hunts that all can hunt to take out some does if the members haven't taken enough does.This is put in place that if all members show up to hunt that there will be 20 hunters hunting 3000 acres at one time.
Thanks,Bubba


----------



## Hawg Daddy (Mar 8, 2008)

Club Now Ready


----------



## Hawg Daddy (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks for the pm's still have a few more openings.No turkey hunting on this piece for 3 years.


----------



## Hawg Daddy (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm headed out to the club in the morning will be there til Sat.I'll try to check pm to show the club 

Thanks Bubba


----------



## southerndraw (Mar 10, 2008)

Like to here about all those big hardwoods, that's my kinda huntin. But will stands be given out on first come, first serve basis? Maybe a pin board for hunter locations. there are clubs that have big acreage, but have you locked down to 100 acres or less. for a big price tag. It's important to be able hunt everything you paid for at the price of leases these days.


----------



## Hawg Daddy (Mar 11, 2008)

We have a pin board system and it's hunt where you want we have around 25 or so stands now and  feeders going on most of them.Last year the MOST that hunted was opening day "6" hunters on 2700 ac. Just found a 10 points sheds right in the road where two bucks was fighting.I'll be back around here saturday.

Thanks BUbba               386-590-1495


----------



## Hawg Daddy (Mar 15, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Hawg Daddy (Mar 21, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## southerndraw (Apr 3, 2008)

hoping to come by and see the property. just a couple of things i need clearification on. will send you a pm, thanks.


----------



## Hawg Daddy (Apr 5, 2008)

10-4 we'll be there working on the food plots now and trying to get the meat processing equipment up there just give me a buzz.I found a shed this week looks to be a GOOD deer.

Thanks Bubba


----------

